# "Decent Shape"?



## BioFury

So in Mark Manson's book Models, he asserts that being in decent shape, and dressing well, are primary contributors towards one's success with women.

So in your opinion, what constitutes "decent" shape? Pictures would probably be best.


----------



## Faithful Wife

For me it means, be in at least as good of shape as I am.


----------



## BioFury

Faithful Wife said:


> For me it means, be in at least as good of shape as I am.


But how would that translate? For women, being in good shape is generally a matter of being thin. But with men, being thin doesn't really inspire the "good shape" reaction, or does it?. By your standard, the dude needs to be as muscular, as you are thin? Or does thin qualify as good, while muscular promotes you to great?


----------



## Andy1001

BioFury said:


> But how would that translate? For women, being in good shape is generally a matter of being thin. But with men, being thin doesn't really inspire the "good shape" reaction, or does it?. By your standard, the dude needs to be as muscular, as you are thin? Or does thin qualify as good, while muscular promotes you to great?


It depends on your age.
If you can walk four miles in under an hour or climb eight flights of stairs without being out of breath you are probably in decent shape.


----------



## Faithful Wife

BioFury said:


> But how would that translate? For women, being in good shape is generally a matter of being thin. But with men, being thin doesn't really inspire the "good shape" reaction, or does it?. By your standard, the dude needs to be as muscular, as you are thin? Or does thin qualify as good, while muscular promotes you to great?


Yes, basically muscle promotes you to great.

As compared to me, I also have a lot of muscle and am fit. I’m not “thin”, I’m actually quite thick with muscle. I like the same in a guy.


----------



## Lila

Andy1001 said:


> It depends on your age.
> If you can walk four miles in under an hour or climb eight flights of stairs without being out of breath you are probably in decent shape.


^^This. But there is a difference between decent shape and nice body. 

When I think decent shape I think medically and physically healthy .

When I think nice body I think muscular. At this point in my life I prefer big and bulky over lean and ripped. Nothing wrong with lean and ripped but my ex was lean and ripped for the entirety of our marriage. I think I've acquired an aversion to it post divorce.


----------



## NobodySpecial

In all honesty, not intending to be mean at all, if you have to ask, you aren't there and likely never will be. Phoning it in the get to be just good enough is less. Much less.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Lila said:


> ^^This. But there is a difference between decent shape and nice body.
> 
> When I think decent shape I think medically and physically healthy .
> 
> When I think nice body I think muscular. At this point in my life I prefer big and bulky over lean and ripped. Nothing wrong with lean and ripped but my ex was lean and ripped for the entirety of our marriage. I think I've acquired an aversion to it post divorce.


Yes, lean and ripped is not the standard for me. Big and bulky, in the right places, is awesome. Most people have a nice soft layer of fat right on top of their muscles. There is nothing wrong with this layer. It means you can’t see abs, but the abs are certainly there. Getting that layer of fat off has no importance to me. And the layer can be thicker on some people and still be lovely. It’s about their shape, and to me, the thickness that comes from muscles is always visible to me, even if a small layer of fat on top.

A big bulky body that is not on a foundation of muscles has a different thick shape, not the kind I like.


----------



## Faithful Wife

@BioFury you have to start with what you are working with. You should join the workout threads, and ask members for advice specific to your current fitness level and body type. Your results will depend on all kinds of things, have you ever been fit before, how long ago, if not how far from fit are you, what is your body type (ecto, meso, etc), what is your diet like, and so on.


----------



## personofinterest

When I think of someone who is "basically in shape,", I think of a man who is active, who eats well, and I don't mean a weirdo health nut just basically healthy eating. Who has that healthy look about him, not pasty or sickly. And who doesn't have that huge overhang type of stomach lol.

Being fit is a whole other thing, and would be more like my husband, who is somewhat muscular but not buff and fairly lean.


----------



## wild jade

Are you going after models? Or regular women?

The bar on what "decent shape" means will shift depending on your answer, I would think. 

I suspect the author means that looks are a major factor in sexual attraction. The better the more, if you know what I mean.


----------



## personofinterest

I will say this very clearly. Dressing well and being in decent shape might get you the 1st couple of dates. What happens after that will be absolutely determined by your personality, your character, your emotional intelligence, and your attitude toward women in general.


----------



## Steve2.0

There have been studies done... the perfect shape (for our primal desires) is the golden ratio of waist to shoulder of 1.6; Basically your shoulder width is 1.6x wider than your waist. This is extreme but its a good measure to live up to. Alot of dads have either a) a big belly or b) no shoulder muscles - so they have the pear shape or a rectangle.

The statue of david is a good example of the perfect ratios. He is very lean but shows the 1.6 ratio in play.

https://www.pivotimage.com/blog/2017/1/17/the-perfect-body-according-to-science


This golden ratio also works on the face and they've shown how popular 'hot guys' like brad pit perfectly align to it.


----------



## SunCMars

For us, it is all about aerobics and having the ability to climb mountains and cliffs and trees. To walk and jog and bike comfortably in the Rockies, the Appalachians, the Cascades in California and in Oregon.

The body necessary to do these things is 'normally' wiry and lean. Large muscles look great and are wonderful if you must do battle.

They are 'dead' weight when climbing a steep slope all day.

The heart and lungs can only support so much weight. 

A sword and a knife and blinding speed will put a slower muscular man in the grave.

Just Sayin'





UlyssesHeart and The Martian


----------



## Steve2.0

On dressing well; I also see far to many dads wearing cheesy logo shirts or stuff that was given to them for free at their local tire repair shop.
On the other hand you have clothes that just dont fit well (too long, to baggy, arms to big)

I would thoroughly recommend you start an exercise routine before buying a new wardrobe but when your ready... throw away all your logo shirts and buy some plain color stuff.

A well fitted white old navy shirt for 10 dollars looks better than a loose 40 dollar AC/DC concert shirt..... Even at a AC/DC concert


----------



## EllisRedding

If we are talking about being physically in shape, you should be able to run a 10 minute mile


----------



## Lila

EllisRedding said:


> If we are talking about being physically in shape, you should be able to run a 10 minute mile


Pfft! Kill me why don't you.


----------



## EllisRedding

Lila said:


> Pfft! Kill me why don't you.


Since I like you, 11 minutes :grin2:


----------



## Lila

EllisRedding said:


> Since I like you, 11 minutes :grin2:


If I can negotiate for 12.5 you have a deal. :wink2::grin2:

I never "run". I take jaunts.


----------



## Girl_power

I 100% agree with this. My opinion is that... no one can help what they were born with, but we can all do the best with what we have. And that reflects who you are in my opinion.
I know this is not going to be a favorite opinion, and I know I’m judgement but effort is a reflection of who you are. I mean effort in the way you take care of yourself physically , effort you put in your job, effort you put in your relationships (with spouse, family, friends etc.). So yes, when a man doesn’t care about what they wear, and their physic (not sure if I spelled that right) then I will probably wrongly assume they don’t care about details, lack effort etc. I want someone who gets out of bed happy, and thriving and puts effort in what they do. Not someone who rolls out of bed, and throws something on, and lets life beat them up.


----------



## notmyjamie

EllisRedding said:


> If we are talking about being physically in shape, you should be able to run a 10 minute mile


I'm not able to run due to some spinal surgery a few years ago. But I do walk. I'm coming back from a year of being partially paralyzed and then a long recovery from 3 different surgeries. Currently I'm doing a 17 minute mile. Back in the day when I was in much better shape I walked a 13 minute mile. My goal right now is to get down to a 15 minute mile. I think that's the fastest my back can handle.

The only occasions I run for are emergencies at work. For a girl my age and size, I can run. My new boss was shocked when I overtook him running to the ER one day. "Geez...I never would have guessed you can run like that!!" 

We don't always look like what we are capable of physically. I know some slender beautiful women who can't even do one flight of steps without gasping. I also know some big muscular guys who I can outrun, ie. my boss. And it's always fun when some guy tries to compete with one of my daughters. They are all dancers. They are in fantastic shape and have unbelievable core strength. But, they look thin and dainty. People are usually shocked at what they can do.


----------



## Girl_power

BioFury said:


> But how would that translate? For women, being in good shape is generally a matter of being thin. But with men, being thin doesn't really inspire the "good shape" reaction, or does it?. By your standard, the dude needs to be as muscular, as you are thin? Or does thin qualify as good, while muscular promotes you to great?




It’s not about being thin. I am in great shape but I am not thin, I have curves and I’m athletic build. There is nothing petite about me. 
Everyone has their own body type. Some men have a small build, some have a muscular build. So to me, just be make sure you have some muscle and not a big gut.


----------



## EllisRedding

notmyjamie said:


> I'm not able to run due to some spinal surgery a few years ago. But I do walk. I'm coming back from a year of being partially paralyzed and then a long recovery from 3 different surgeries. Currently I'm doing a 17 minute mile. Back in the day when I was in much better shape I walked a 13 minute mile. My goal right now is to get down to a 15 minute mile. I think that's the fastest my back can handle.
> 
> The only occasions I run for are emergencies at work. For a girl my age and size, I can run. My new boss was shocked when I overtook him running to the ER one day. "Geez...I never would have guessed you can run like that!!"
> 
> We don't always look like what we are capable of physically. I know some slender beautiful women who can't even do one flight of steps without gasping. I also know some big muscular guys who I can outrun, ie. my boss. And it's always fun when some guy tries to compete with one of my daughters. They are all dancers. They are in fantastic shape and have unbelievable core strength. But, they look thin and dainty. People are usually shocked at what they can do.


Agreed. It isn't meant to be entirely universal as people have physical limitations. The 10 minute mile is something I have seen frequently directed at men, and I do believe there is some merit to it (given no other limitations).

I think people get too hung up on exercising or having to do certain routines. I always look at it, just be active. Doesn't matter what you do, just that you are doing something.


----------



## notmyjamie

EllisRedding said:


> Agreed. It isn't meant to be entirely universal as people have physical limitations. The 10 minute mile is something I have seen frequently directed at men, and I do believe there is some merit to it (given no other limitations).
> 
> I think people get too hung up on exercising or having to do certain routines. I always look at it, just be active. Doesn't matter what you do, just that you are doing something.


I knew you meant those with no limitations, no worries!! :smile2:

Being active is good advice. I walk a lot at work. I often will walk to other areas to ask questions or convey information and my coworkers always ask me "why don't you just call them??" like I'm crazy. My answer is always the same "I'm fat enough without sitting my ass in a chair all day." They think it doesn't make a difference, I know it does. I gained 25lbs in nursing school. Lost it all in the first 6 months of working on the floors. I made no other changes to my life except now I was moving around, walking, lifting patients all day instead of sitting at my desk studying all day. It makes a big difference. I'm not naturally thin. If I want to be a normal weight, I have to move and eat right. End of story.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

BioFury said:


> So in Mark Manson's book Models, he asserts that being in decent shape, and dressing well, are primary contributors towards one's success with women.
> 
> So in your opinion, what constitutes "decent" shape? Pictures would probably be best.


Your shoulders should be broader than your waste by a good ratio.

Lean, hard muscle, a V shape. 

Older and fit seems to work as well as young and fit, so it's not just about youth.

Dress well when you desire to, depends on your environment. Jeans and T shirt are fine.

*multiple times I was picked up in nice bars when I was just there carrying cases, in jeans, T shirt.

Once I was picked up in a jacket required bar when I went in to tell my friend working there I was there, I was giving him a ride. I had to wait at the bar a couple minutes and I ended up giving him my keys. A woman picked me up in like two minutes.

Different variations were common so it's not always about expensive clothes just well fitting, it seemed somewhat tight worked. 

Now, I've always been in good shape although it comes from hard work on a farm and athletics in HS.

Picture a 6'3 cowboy, is what's been told to me many times over the years. Broad shoulders, yes biceps, V shape, narrow waist. Hard to find clothes. Somewhat lean. 
Although I had a period that I had to change my diet and lose just a few pounds to get back to preferred weight. 

I'm not overly nice all the time but can be kind and can empathize, another thing told to me by different women from early years in.

It's not always just clothes is my point. 

Now, I won the hair and physical form gene lottery but spent/ spend at the dentist, had braces in early youth. Lost a tooth playing football, had to fix that early on too.

Healthy, and being able to dress nice is fine.


----------



## NobodySpecial

Girl_power said:


> I 100% agree with this. My opinion is that... no one can help what they were born with, but we can all do the best with what we have. And that reflects who you are in my opinion.
> I know this is not going to be a favorite opinion, and I know I’m judgement but effort is a reflection of who you are. I mean effort in the way you take care of yourself physically , effort you put in your job, effort you put in your relationships (with spouse, family, friends etc.). So yes, when a man doesn’t care about what they wear, and their physic (not sure if I spelled that right) then I will probably wrongly assume they don’t care about details, lack effort etc. I want someone who gets out of bed happy, and thriving and puts effort in what they do. Not someone who rolls out of bed, and throws something on, and lets life beat them up.


Not sure why that would be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## ConanHub

Girl_power said:


> I 100% agree with this. My opinion is that... no one can help what they were born with, but we can all do the best with what we have. And that reflects who you are in my opinion.
> I know this is not going to be a favorite opinion, and I know I’m judgement but effort is a reflection of who you are. I mean effort in the way you take care of yourself physically , effort you put in your job, effort you put in your relationships (with spouse, family, friends etc.). So yes, when a man doesn’t care about what they wear, and their physic (not sure if I spelled that right) then I will probably wrongly assume they don’t care about details, lack effort etc. I want someone who gets out of bed happy, and thriving and puts effort in what they do. Not someone who rolls out of bed, and throws something on, and lets life beat them up.


Physique, and I agree you.


----------



## BioFury

NobodySpecial said:


> In all honesty, not intending to be mean at all, if you have to ask, you aren't there and likely never will be. Phoning it in the get to be just good enough is less. Much less.


I get what you're saying, but don't know if it holds true. I'm a thinker, and I've recently met someone, so I find myself wondering. But you can judge for yourself


----------



## NobodySpecial

BioFury said:


> I get what you're saying, but don't know if it holds true. I'm a thinker, and I've recently met someone, so I find myself wondering. But you can judge for yourself


Are you asking for an opinion of this picture. Looks fine to me. I certainly wouldn't do a panty drop (figuratively) though.


----------



## notmyjamie

BioFury said:


> I get what you're saying, but don't know if it holds true. I'm a thinker, and I've recently met someone, so I find myself wondering. But you can judge for yourself


Bio, I certainly wouldn't throw you out of bed for eating crackers. :smile2: I think you're worrying for nothing.


----------



## ConanHub

BioFury said:


> I get what you're saying, but don't know if it holds true. I'm a thinker, and I've recently met someone, so I find myself wondering. But you can judge for yourself


You certainly don't look unhealthy. Nice scope! Is that an AR?


----------



## Steve2.0

BioFury said:


> I get what you're saying, but don't know if it holds true. I'm a thinker, and I've recently met someone, so I find myself wondering. But you can judge for yourself


I think there is a lack of guns in this picture....


----------



## BioFury

wild jade said:


> Are you going after models? Or regular women?
> 
> The bar on what "decent shape" means will shift depending on your answer, I would think.
> 
> I suspect the author means that looks are a major factor in sexual attraction. The better the more, if you know what I mean.


I guess it depends upon your definition of a "regular" woman. When most people make the "model or regular" women comparison, the implication is that regular women are overweight, and models aren't. So if that is the standard, then she would be a model. 

She's a farm hand, so she's hardly a glamour queen. But that isn't to say she isn't pretty :grin2:



personofinterest said:


> I will say this very clearly. Dressing well and being in decent shape might get you the 1st couple of dates. What happens after that will be absolutely determined by your personality, your character, your emotional intelligence, and your attitude toward women in general.


Very true. I certainly have my flaws, and you may not like me very much > , but I should be able to hold my own. I'm not as much of a monster as people believe me to be :wink2:



Steve2.0 said:


> On dressing well; I also see far to many dads wearing cheesy logo shirts or stuff that was given to them for free at their local tire repair shop.
> On the other hand you have clothes that just dont fit well (too long, to baggy, arms to big)
> 
> I would thoroughly recommend you start an exercise routine before buying a new wardrobe but when your ready... throw away all your logo shirts and buy some plain color stuff.
> 
> A well fitted white old navy shirt for 10 dollars looks better than a loose 40 dollar AC/DC concert shirt..... Even at a AC/DC concert


My tshirts have a Weyland Yutani Logo on them :grin2: Though most people don't "get" it. Which I'm perfectly fine with, I still think it's awesome :grin2:

But what I hear you saying is the fit of the clothes, trumps the "niceness" of the clothes.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I was all in until seeing the gun. Now I’m like “meh”.


----------



## BioFury

NobodySpecial said:


> Are you asking for an opinion of this picture. Looks fine to me. I certainly wouldn't do a panty drop (figuratively) though.


Lol



ConanHub said:


> You certainly don't look unhealthy. Nice scope! Is that an AR?


It is :grin2: M&P 10, to be specific. Doesn't run steel cased very well, which was surprising, and disappointing. But delivers 1 MOA with match ammo, which is what I needed it to do.



Steve2.0 said:


> I think there is a lack of guns in this picture....


Haha, yeah I've never been very muscular. Even when I was addicted to CrossFit, I never really bulked up. Though, muscle takes a lot of time to grow.



Faithful Wife said:


> I was all in until seeing the gun. Now I’m like “meh”.


Lol > I'm from the south Faithful, we like our guns :grin2:

If you were being chased by a mugger, would you run to me, or the guy with a Hillary Clinton tshirt on? >


----------



## NobodySpecial

BioFury said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> It is :grin2: M&P 10, to be specific. Doesn't run steel cased very well, which was surprising, and disappointing. But delivers 1 MOA with match ammo, which is what I needed it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah I've never been very muscular. Even when I was addicted to CrossFit, I never really bulked up. Though, muscle takes a lot of time to grow.


Yah, crossfit being a functional fitness method isn't about bulking up. DH used to do his bulking stuff AFTER his crossfit wod.


----------



## Steve2.0

Crossfit wont build size... go into a strength training program.

Once your guns are big enough you wont need the actual gun to scare people


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Quoted from @Steve2.0's article link "Example: 30 inch waist, 49 inch shoulders = 1.63"

My bod may not balance the same way like that anymore but I am thankful to be 5 lbs +/- at 57 from when I was 27... (180/27 185/57)

These articles never talk about an acceptable aging process for the body, forever 35... we do change.


----------



## Affaircare

I think I can define "Decent Shape" for you. 

Assuming you are later 30's to mid 40's I think being in decent shape would be that you can wear a size medium and it fits you well (not squeezing into it, in other words), you don't have a beer-belly, you eat in a healthy way and do some sort of exercise every day, you keep an eye on your weight but not so much that it's an obsession, and you can easily do any physical activity you care to do (such as hiking, biking, riding an ATV or motorcycle, playing a game of tennis, etc.). 

In other words, not a weight-lifting gym rat, but in good enough shape that you can clean up nice, you can lift a bale of hay, you can do physical activities without being too winded, and you take care of your physical self in areas like personal hygeniene and keeping your weight in check.

ETA: I could share a pic of what I think "Decent Shape" looks like...but I'm pretty sure it would make @Emerging Buddhist blush! :x


----------



## uhtred

Running toward the guy with the Clinton T-shirt to give the guy with the gun a clean line of fire seems like a better plan. 

In general though, running toward a guy with a gun is not a good idea. 



BioFury said:


> snip
> 
> If you were being chased by a mugger, would you run to me, or the guy with a Hillary Clinton tshirt on? >


----------



## highwood

I don't like too thin on a man for sure. Sometimes I see guys who are big into jogging, cycling and they have that very lean, thin look, that is not appealing to me.

I like more muscle, more weight on a guy.


----------



## Affaircare

BioFury said:


> ... My tshirts have a Weyland Yutani Logo on them :grin2: Though most people don't "get" it. Which I'm perfectly fine with, I still think it's awesome :grin2:


Working for "The Company" huh?


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

I always wanted to be a Colonial Marine... decent shape those guys were, believable.

Believable body shapes are best... the most capable SF guys I knew were not barbell boys.


----------



## BioFury

Affaircare said:


> Working for "The Company" huh?


Hehehe, yes indeed >


----------



## Affaircare

BioFury said:


> Hehehe, yes indeed >


Lemme guess....USCMC Weapons Manufacture Division? LOL > "Building Better Worlds"


----------



## Lila

BioFury said:


> I guess it depends upon your definition of a "regular" woman. When most people make the "model or regular" women comparison, the implication is that regular women are overweight, and models aren't. So if that is the standard, then she would be a model.
> 
> She's a farm hand, so she's hardly a glamour queen. But that isn't to say she isn't pretty


You look like you're healthy. Are you dating the farm girl or is this someone with whom you have a crush?


----------



## Faithful Wife

BioFury said:


> Lol > I'm from the south Faithful, we like our guns :grin2:
> 
> If you were being chased by a mugger, would you run to me, or the guy with a Hillary Clinton tshirt on? >



I like guns, but I mean the slang use of the term for biceps.

I personally don't understand why you or anyone else has to keep droning on about Hillary Clinton, nor why you would even bring her up when what I spoke about was my distaste of guns in a picture. I don't know what she has to do with me, with guns, or with my preferences. Can you maybe just engage me about it instead of throwing some political garbage at me? I did not make it political, I was talking about personal preferences for aesthetics. A picture of a dude holding a gun, to me, looks like weakness.

On the other hand, that does not mean I am strictly against guns. I just think pictures of them for the sake of pictures themselves, looks weak.

Perhaps similar to how some people think it looks lame to take pictures with their tiny dogs for their profiles.

I know the pic wasn't for your profile, and you already have a girl lined up. But I still stand by the "meh, guns in mens hands in pictures isn't cute".


----------



## NobodySpecial

Faithful Wife said:


> I like guns, but I mean the slang use of the term for biceps.
> 
> I personally don't understand why you or anyone else has to keep droning on about Hillary Clinton, nor why you would even bring her up when what I spoke about was my distaste of guns in a picture. I don't know what she has to do with me, with guns, or with my preferences. Can you maybe just engage me about it instead of throwing some political garbage at me? I did not make it political, I was talking about personal preferences for aesthetics. A picture of a dude holding a gun, to me, looks like weakness.


I would not go for it either. I have nothing against most guns. But anyone, for instance, who shows a picture of themselves with their expensive sports car look like they are trying to sell something ... compensation perhaps.


----------



## ConanHub

It was a pretty good sized "gun" he was sporting in that picture.:grin2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

ConanHub said:


> It was a pretty good sized "gun" he was sporting in that picture.<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


Yes, and I also realize some chicks are totally gonna dig that. Just not me. But I’m hopeful the gal he has his eyes on will be into it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

NobodySpecial said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like guns, but I mean the slang use of the term for biceps.
> 
> I personally don't understand why you or anyone else has to keep droning on about Hillary Clinton, nor why you would even bring her up when what I spoke about was my distaste of guns in a picture. I don't know what she has to do with me, with guns, or with my preferences. Can you maybe just engage me about it instead of throwing some political garbage at me? I did not make it political, I was talking about personal preferences for aesthetics. A picture of a dude holding a gun, to me, looks like weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not go for it either. I have nothing against most guns. But anyone, for instance, who shows a picture of themselves with their expensive sports car look like they are trying to sell something ... compensation perhaps.
Click to expand...

About the pictures with cars...

I don’t mind if it doesn’t look like compensation. There seems to be guys who just have a car (nice or not) and they are just hanging around and the car happens to be in the picture.

Then there are guys who are posing with cars that are not even their own. I’m not sure what to make of these guys. Why would they do that other than that they are a poser?

Then there are guys who have cars and motorcycles as an actual hobby. These are different too, and they are trying to communicate to you (sometimes they even say so in words) that they are looking for someone who will join them in their hobbies. I get a lot of likes from this group because I am sort of also into a car hobby.

When I post a picture of me and my real car, it’s always assumed it must not be my car, they ask whose it is. I don’t mind this, because I wonder if it’s their car or if they are a poser too sometimes.

But I doubt it has the same message even if they think it’s not my car. They probably don’t think I’m a poser, they think I’m into fast cars and the men who drive them.

Then there are all the pictures of dead fish........sigh.


----------



## BioFury

Lila said:


> You look like you're healthy. Are you dating the farm girl or is this someone with whom you have a crush?


I am not dating her as yet. I just met her, and have expressed interest. Seeing where it goes.



Faithful Wife said:


> I like guns, but I mean the slang use of the term for biceps.
> 
> I personally don't understand why you or anyone else has to keep droning on about Hillary Clinton, nor why you would even bring her up when what I spoke about was my distaste of guns in a picture. I don't know what she has to do with me, with guns, or with my preferences. Can you maybe just engage me about it instead of throwing some political garbage at me? I did not make it political, I was talking about personal preferences for aesthetics. A picture of a dude holding a gun, to me, looks like weakness.
> 
> On the other hand, that does not mean I am strictly against guns. I just think pictures of them for the sake of pictures themselves, looks weak.
> 
> Perhaps similar to how some people think it looks lame to take pictures with their tiny dogs for their profiles.
> 
> I know the pic wasn't for your profile, and you already have a girl lined up. But I still stand by the "meh, guns in mens hands in pictures isn't cute".


I'm confused. Your first post said gun singular, but the first sentence above implies you were talking about my lack of biceps, but then you talk about your distaste for gun pictures farther down. So I officially don't know which you were talking about, lol.

As for Hillary Clinton, it wasn't meant to be political garbage, it was pure jest. I interpreted your earlier post as communicating that you hate guns (on a political level), so you were "on board" till you saw I had a gun. A Hillary supporter, and thus one wearing a Hillary tshirt, would likely not be someone with a gun about them. Hence the comparison between them, and myself. 

But with regard to there being a gun in the photo, it was one of the few recent pictures I have that is full-body. People don't take pictures of me very often, and I don't take many of myself either.


----------



## Faithful Wife

BioFury said:


> I'm confused. Your first post said gun singular, but the first sentence above implies *you were talking about my lack of biceps*, but then you talk about your distaste for gun pictures farther down. So I officially don't know which you were talking about, lol.


To the bolded, no that was just fuzzy word structuring on my part. I can't see your biceps at all, and therefore I have no idea what's there.


----------



## wild jade

BioFury said:


> I guess it depends upon your definition of a "regular" woman. When most people make the "model or regular" women comparison, the implication is that regular women are overweight, and models aren't. So if that is the standard, then she would be a model.
> 
> She's a farm hand, so she's hardly a glamour queen. But that isn't to say she isn't pretty :grin2:


Models are people who are in the spotlight and who are basically required by their profession to obsess over their looks. They can spend hours agonizing over even the smallest flaw, and even the prettiest of them will find flaws a-plenty. Such women will likely have exacting standards for how their boyfriends look too, as how you look will also reflect on them. 

By "regular women" I don't mean fat. I mean women who don't have as much invested in their looks. I also wondered whether you were looking to have women flocking and swooning over you all the time, or if you were happy with a regular relationship with a regular person. 

If your gal is down to earth person, then her definition of "decent" is also probably pretty down to earth. I'm guessing.


----------



## Faithful Wife

For me it all boils down to, how much bigger is he than I am?

I am short and fit, but in no way slender or slim. My hands and feet, wrists, etc. are not tiny petite things like some lovely wimminz. I’m totally jealous of the tiny hands and feet ladies. I think they look so pretty. And they get to feel all small and cozy when wrapped up with a guy because he’s so much bigger than her.

But for me, if he has hands and fingers that are only barely biggger than mine...I just don’t feel turned on by that. The reverse could certainly be true, where a guy may call me man hands and reject me, ha ha! But my hands aren’t weirdly big like that...they are just strong and thick like the rest of me. Where a guy with short, slim fingers...he isn’t going to engulf my hand in his. And then I feel....just, not turned on. (Hands are a big deal to me).

Same with my thick ass thighs. If I’m sitting next to a guy and our thighs are smashed out flat next to each other and mine are thicker than his....I just can’t. This is part of the reason I go for taller guys, they sometimes have more overall size. But not always. My thighs are thicker than a lot of guys who are over six foot.

So what this says to me is that a guy who is a little slimmer or whatever, should focus on petite women? I’m speculating here that what I feel is similar to what other women feel, as in it basically boils down to you being bigger than us.

I know lots of lovely couples where she is bigger or taller, or just bigger in some parts, and they don’t seem to have a problem. So there may be a lot of people less focused on this than I am. I just know I won’t be turned on unless I feel some of that yummy size difference between us. And I totally get it that my own size is what I’m gauging against, therefore it’s easy to say well if I wasn’t so thick I wouldn’t be so picky about how big the guy is. Totally true, but it makes no difference. I likes what I likes.


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> The reverse could certainly be true, where a guy may call me man hands and reject me, ha ha!


How I will forever picture you now...


----------



## Faithful Wife

It’s ok, @EllisRedding

I knew it was coming. Ha!

I love that scene.


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> It’s ok, @EllisRedding
> 
> I knew it was coming. Ha!
> 
> I love that scene.


Couldn't resist :grin2:

I had this one client, big dutch woman (big as in tall). Fairly attractive (not my type, but attractive nonetheless). One of my partners was very into her. As soon as I shook her hand though and thought I was shaking hands with Andre the Giant, that was enough to kill whatever minimal buzz there would have been lol. I think the big hands though were a big turn on for the other partner.


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Couldn't resist :grin2:
> 
> I had this one client, big dutch woman (big as in tall). Fairly attractive (not my type, but attractive nonetheless). One of my partners was very into her. As soon as I shook her hand though and thought I was shaking hands with Andre the Giant, that was enough to kill whatever minimal buzz there would have been lol. I think the big hands though were a big turn on for the other partner.


I went on a date last night and it was sort of the opposite scene from the Seinfeld one. We are sitting across from each other having nice conversation, giving each other a good look over. Very attractive, smart, funny, educated, etc.

Then I notice that because he is wearing a hoodie, he looks bulkier than he actually is, and I mentally remove the hoodie and find that he is fit but on the slender/slim side under it. (Yes I’m that good).

Then I thought....oh no....not his hands too.....

Look at his hands, and dammit. Yep, they are small. And I’m not being weird and making a penis size estimation here. I’m just talking about the hands themselves. They were tiny and petite and slim, with short fingers. I’m guessing not much bigger overall than my hands, and the fingers definitely more slender than mine. 

Now if I had tiny beautiful lady hands, his hands would not seem as small. So yes, it’s me, not him. 

But also...I’m sorry, one of my boobs is bigger than one of his hands could possibly grab. Let alone my ass. This simply isn’t going to work out. :laugh:


----------



## ConanHub

EllisRedding said:


> How I will forever picture you now...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSL4cmFW_GU


Read my mind! That episode was creepy and funny as hell?:laugh:


----------



## 269370

BioFury said:


> So in Mark Manson's book Models, he asserts that being in decent shape, and dressing well, are primary contributors towards one's success with women.
> 
> 
> 
> So in your opinion, what constitutes "decent" shape? Pictures would probably be best.




For me, when the neck is thicker than the head, it’s probably too much of a good thing...

I find it hard to bulk up. But then I can also eat as much as I want and won’t put on weight (that would still not be healthy though).
And very muscly men do tend to get fat more easily once they stop working out (which they eventually do). So it’s swings and roundabouts...I prefer to stay lean ‘cos that’s all I can muster anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370

BioFury said:


> But how would that translate? For women, being in good shape is generally a matter of being thin. But with men, being thin doesn't really inspire the "good shape" reaction, or does it?. By your standard, the dude needs to be as muscular, as you are thin? Or does thin qualify as good, while muscular promotes you to great?



Just get some man boobs and you will be golden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well I mean I did actually say man hands and that a guy may reject me in my post, in reference to that scene....Ellis doesn’t get all the credit!!

Ha!


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> Well I mean I did actually say man hands and that a guy may reject me in my post, in reference to that scene....Ellis doesn’t get all the credit!!
> 
> Ha!


Sorry FW, are you new around here??? The one who posts the memes/gifs/videos ALWAYS get the credit >


----------



## 269370

Steve2.0 said:


> There have been studies done... the perfect shape (for our primal desires) is the golden ratio of waist to shoulder of 1.6; Basically your shoulder width is 1.6x wider than your waist. This is extreme but its a good measure to live up to. Alot of dads have either a) a big belly or b) no shoulder muscles - so they have the pear shape or a rectangle.
> 
> 
> 
> The statue of david is a good example of the perfect ratios. He is very lean but shows the 1.6 ratio in play.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pivotimage.com/blog/2017/1/17/the-perfect-body-according-to-science
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This golden ratio also works on the face and they've shown how popular 'hot guys' like brad pit perfectly align to it.



I am definitely more like David. But with much bigger penis. Obviously (who isn’t. That thing is tiny. Or maybe he was posing in winter...).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

Faithful Wife said:


> I went on a date last night and it was sort of the opposite scene from the Seinfeld one. We are sitting across from each other having nice conversation, giving each other a good look over. Very attractive, smart, funny, educated, etc.
> 
> Then I notice that because he is wearing a hoodie, he looks bulkier than he actually is, and I mentally remove the hoodie and find that he is fit but on the slender/slim side under it. (Yes I’m that good).
> 
> Then I thought....oh no....not his hands too.....
> 
> Look at his hands, and dammit. Yep, they are small. And I’m not being weird and making a penis size estimation here. I’m just talking about the hands themselves. They were tiny and petite and slim, with short fingers. I’m guessing not much bigger overall than my hands, and the fingers definitely more slender than mine.
> 
> Now if I had tiny beautiful lady hands, his hands would not seem as small. So yes, it’s me, not him.
> 
> But also...I’m sorry, one of my boobs is bigger than one of his hands could possibly grab. Let alone my ass. This simply isn’t going to work out. :laugh:


I can see the hand thing. I definitely don't have a hand or foot fetish, but "man hands" and big feet (is there such a thing as man feet???) is a turn off.


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> I can see the hand thing. I definitely don't have a hand or foot fetish, but "man hands" and big feet (is there such a thing as man feet???) is a turn off.


Hammer toes and troll feet. Yeah, that’s not nice on men or women. Pedicures for all!


----------



## 269370

BioFury said:


> I get what you're saying, but don't know if it holds true. I'm a thinker, and I've recently met someone, so I find myself wondering. But you can judge for yourself



Is that a gun? I’d say probably best not to bring it on your first date, no matter what shape you are in....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

EllisRedding said:


> Sorry FW, are you new around here??? The one who posts the memes/gifs/videos ALWAYS get the credit >


Well ok but you win the entire internet already. At least give credit! I bet you’ll have a better day now that I made you think of that hilarious scene. :laugh:


----------



## 269370

The worst, are pictures of guys in their car with the music turned to the max...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioFury

wild jade said:


> Models are people who are in the spotlight and who are basically required by their profession to obsess over their looks. They can spend hours agonizing over even the smallest flaw, and even the prettiest of them will find flaws a-plenty. Such women will likely have exacting standards for how their boyfriends look too, as how you look will also reflect on them.
> 
> By "regular women" I don't mean fat. I mean women who don't have as much invested in their looks. I also wondered whether you were looking to have women flocking and swooning over you all the time, or if you were happy with a regular relationship with a regular person.
> 
> If your gal is down to earth person, then her definition of "decent" is also probably pretty down to earth. I'm guessing.


I don't think she's a glamour model type, and I won't be into her if she is. Though I can't tell at this stage. Some women's innate attractiveness leads one to think they're vain, when in reality, they're just hot. But she appears to be down to earth thus far. 




Faithful Wife said:


> I went on a date last night and it was sort of the opposite scene from the Seinfeld one. We are sitting across from each other having nice conversation, giving each other a good look over. Very attractive, smart, funny, educated, etc.
> 
> Then I notice that because he is wearing a hoodie, he looks bulkier than he actually is, and I mentally remove the hoodie and find that he is fit but on the slender/slim side under it. (Yes I’m that good).
> 
> Then I thought....oh no....not his hands too.....
> 
> Look at his hands, and dammit. Yep, they are small. And I’m not being weird and making a penis size estimation here. I’m just talking about the hands themselves. They were tiny and petite and slim, with short fingers. I’m guessing not much bigger overall than my hands, and the fingers definitely more slender than mine.
> 
> Now if I had tiny beautiful lady hands, his hands would not seem as small. So yes, it’s me, not him.
> 
> But also...I’m sorry, one of my boobs is bigger than one of his hands could possibly grab. Let alone my ass. This simply isn’t going to work out. :laugh:


Did you tell him all that? Were I him, I'd be heartbroken. "Sorry, but your fingers aren't long enough for me?" - "My fingers?!"

I suppose I should take a few minutes to thank God He made me on the larger side. Oddly enough, I inherited my big hands from my mom, lol. She's the only one I've run across who has hands as large as mine.




InMyPrime said:


> I am definitely more like David. But with much bigger penis. Obviously (who isn’t. That thing is tiny. Or maybe he was posing in winter...).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## Faithful Wife

Bio....no of course I did not tell him that. I told him sorry, there was no spark. And there really wasn’t. If there had been some kind of huge spark, I probably could have over looked the girl hands. 

As for worrying about it....why worry? You and every other man evaluates women and nexts them for things as simple as the size of some body part. Just consider it the same thing. You know how you love to visually catalog a woman’s lovely assets one by one? Well, we do that too. We pick you apart and examine every inch of you, just like you do to us. So next time you are doing that to a woman, whether in person or in porn or whatever, just realize we do the same. It’s not a big deal. People should not get so upset over it. We are all scrutinized this way by the opposite sex. Just facts.


----------



## ConanHub

InMyPrime said:


> For me, when the neck is thicker than the head, it’s probably too much of a good thing...
> 
> I find it hard to bulk up. But then I can also eat as much as I want and won’t put on weight (that would still not be healthy though).
> And very muscly men do tend to get fat more easily once they stop working out (which they eventually do). So it’s swings and roundabouts...I prefer to stay lean ‘cos that’s all I can muster anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You really need to stop laboring under the illusion that muscly men, like me, get fat easily.:wink2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Faithful Wife said:


> Hammer toes and troll feet. Yeah, that’s not nice on men or women. Pedicures for all!


I thought it strange early on, but DW actually talked me into getting a pedicure with her, well ok. Did it, actually kind of enjoyable. 

But, my toes are mostly always trimmed evenly anyway, so went well. Size 14 boots, hands to match. 😉😉😉


----------



## EllisRedding

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I thought it strange early on, but DW actually talked me into getting a pedicure with her, well ok. Did it, actual
> But, my toes are mostly always trimmed evenly anyway, so went well. Size 14 boots, hands to match. 😉😉😉


You have size 14 hands???


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I thought it strange early on, but DW actually talked me into getting a pedicure with her, well ok. Did it, actually kind of enjoyable.
> 
> But, my toes are mostly always trimmed evenly anyway, so went well. Size 14 boots, hands to match. 😉😉😉


Swoon :grin2:


----------



## NobodySpecial

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I thought it strange early on, but DW actually talked me into getting a pedicure with her, well ok. Did it, actually kind of enjoyable.
> 
> But, my toes are mostly always trimmed evenly anyway, so went well. Size 14 boots, hands to match. 😉😉😉


You trim your TOES? Tell me how since I have one toe that is waaay too long. Rubs on all my shoes.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Faithful Wife said:


> Bio....no of course I did not tell him that. I told him sorry, there was no spark. And there really wasn’t. If there had been some kind of huge spark, I probably could have over looked the girl hands.
> 
> As for worrying about it....why worry? You and every other man evaluates women and nexts them for things as simple as the size of some body part. Just consider it the same thing. You know how you love to visually catalog a woman’s lovely assets one by one? Well, we do that too. *We pick you apart and examine every inch of you, *just like you do to us. So next time you are doing that to a woman, whether in person or in porn or whatever, just realize we do the same. It’s not a big deal. People should not get so upset over it. We are all scrutinized this way by the opposite sex. Just facts.


I can save you 12 inches of evaluation time.


----------



## ConanHub

Mr. Nail said:


> I can save you 12 inches of evaluation time.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## 269370

ConanHub said:


> You really need to stop laboring under the illusion that muscly men, like me, get fat easily.:wink2:



Not all. Just the ones that stop working out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

InMyPrime said:


> Not all. Just the ones that stop working out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why, b/c muscle magically turns to fat???


----------



## 269370

EllisRedding said:


> Why, b/c muscle magically turns to fat???



Something to do with metabolism? (I guess)

What happens to a bulky guy if he stops working out then? Does he just thin out and becomes stick man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

InMyPrime said:


> Something to do with metabolism? (I guess)
> 
> What happens to a bulky guy if he stops working out then? Does he just thin out and becomes stick man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um, he loses muscle. So yes, if he keeps eating like he has a ton of muscle (or really, if he keeps his caloric intake at a level that does not support his current activity) he will get fat. If his diet adjusts, then he will become less bulky and lose weight. Not rocket science here  I don;t know why so many people think that the moment a guy with muscles cuts back on lifting he just becomes fat lol


----------



## ConanHub

InMyPrime said:


> Not all. Just the ones that stop working out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone who stops being active and eats too much gets fat unless, like you, they have difficulty gaining any weight.

You are actually in a minority.

Muscles are not fat and don't turn into fat if not used as much. They just get smaller.


----------



## BioFury

Faithful Wife said:


> Bio....no of course I did not tell him that. I told him sorry, there was no spark. And there really wasn’t. If there had been some kind of huge spark, I probably could have over looked the girl hands.
> 
> As for worrying about it....why worry? You and every other man evaluates women and nexts them for things as simple as the size of some body part. Just consider it the same thing. You know how you love to visually catalog a woman’s lovely assets one by one? Well, we do that too. We pick you apart and examine every inch of you, just like you do to us. So next time you are doing that to a woman, whether in person or in porn or whatever, just realize we do the same. It’s not a big deal. People should not get so upset over it. We are all scrutinized this way by the opposite sex. Just facts.


By spark, do you mean another body part of his that gave you the tingles? Cause you said he was smart, attractive and funny...

I suppose I view a man's evaluation as being pretty straight forward, whereas yours seem more complicated from the outside (not necessarily the case, just my perception from unfamiliarity). If she has a pretty face, is in reasonable shape, takes care of her hair, and looks to have a nice butt, I'm on board - at least in the looks department.


----------



## 269370

*&quot;Decent Shape&quot;?*



EllisRedding said:


> Um, he loses muscle. So yes, if he keeps eating like he has a ton of muscle (or really, if he keeps his caloric intake at a level that does not support his current activity) he will get fat. If his diet adjusts, then he will become less bulky and lose weight. Not rocket science here  I don;t know why so many people think that the moment a guy with muscles cuts back on lifting he just becomes fat lol



I understand the theory.
But I think it’s surely very rare in practice that someone has the will to cut the diet as drastically as it is required and most acquire fatty tissue instead as a result. Not because muscle turns to fat but because muscle gets replaced with fat.
It doesn’t mean people should stop building big muscle. It just always stroke me like a lot of effort for not much (or very temporary) gain.

I try to focus on cardio and muscle tone more than amount of muscle. Also I feel much better after cardio and light workout. 
I remember often feeling sick when trying to build up muscle with heavy training...(I think some kind of acid gets released into your blood that makes you feel funny after a heavy workout).

Anyway, I don’t mean to say everybody is wrong and I’m right. I just like to break the (tiny) balls a little of ‘tough guys’ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife

Mr. Nail said:


> I can save you 12 inches of evaluation time.


You don’t get to control what I evaluate. Also I may add things to evaluate that you would never even think of. I can creep on ya with the best of them. >


----------



## 269370

EllisRedding said:


> Um, he loses muscle. So yes, if he keeps eating like he has a ton of muscle (or really, if he keeps his caloric intake at a level that does not support his current activity) he will get fat. If his diet adjusts, then he will become less bulky and lose weight. Not rocket science here  I don;t know why so many people think that the moment a guy with muscles cuts back on lifting he just becomes fat lol




Just last thing: would you say it is true that: someone for whom it’s easy to accumulate muscle, it’s also easy to accumulate fat?
But for someone (like me) for whom it’s not so easy to accumulate muscle it’s (basically impossible) to get fat?
That’s all what I was trying to get at. (And what I noticed in practice too with various people and their ‘shapes’ etc).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

*Re: &quot;Decent Shape&quot;?*



InMyPrime said:


> I understand the theory.
> *But I think it’s surely very rare in practice that someone* has the will to cut the diet as drastically as it is required and most acquire fatty tissue instead as a result. Not because muscle turns to fat but because muscle gets replaced with fat.
> It doesn’t mean people should stop building big muscle. It just always stroke me like a lot of effort for not much (or very temporary) gain.


Per the bolded, you base this on what? I know plenty of people who as they have gotten older have had to change workouts and cut back significantly on their "muscular gains", yet they are still in very good shape. Why do you think the diet has to change drastically??? Are you assuming that some guy with muscles just decides one day he is going to just sit in his ass lol


----------



## NobodySpecial

EllisRedding said:


> Um, he loses muscle. So yes, if he keeps eating like he has a ton of muscle (or really, if he keeps his caloric intake at a level that does not support his current activity) he will get fat. If his diet adjusts, then he will become less bulky and lose weight. Not rocket science here  I don;t know why so many people think that the moment a guy with muscles cuts back on lifting he just becomes fat lol


The myth that you "turn" fat INTO muscle and vice versa is real.


----------



## EllisRedding

NobodySpecial said:


> *The myth* that you "turn" fat INTO muscle and vice versa is real.


Just bolded the only part of this statement that makes sense :wink2:


----------



## Faithful Wife

BioFury said:


> By spark, do you mean another body part of his that gave you the tingles? Cause you said he was smart, attractive and funny...
> 
> I suppose I view a man's evaluation as being pretty straight forward, whereas yours seem more complicated from the outside (not necessarily the case, just my perception from unfamiliarity). If she has a pretty face, is in reasonable shape, takes care of her hair, and looks to have a nice butt, I'm on board - at least in the looks department.


In this context when I said spark, I did not mean like arousal. I meant sexual chemistry.

Physical attraction and interest in someone, those alone do not guarantee chemistry. Chemistry is the specific connection between two people. You can have amazing chemistry with someone and not even be attracted to them, or you can be wildly attracted to someone and feel no chemistry for them. 

For me, it’s poinless to have chemistry without attraction, so with OLD I have to search for physical attraction first. Then hope there is chemistry when we meet in person. 

I feel that men generally, will go for a woman he feels strong attraction to, even without the chemistry. Not always true and some men are totally particular about chemistry. But many will proceed in dating you based only on physical attraction and their own “spark” (in their pants) for you.

I’ve learned that even if a guy is hot and turns me on, there is sometimes not chemistry. Being turned on is a mechanical thing that just happens to me. Lots of hot people may spark my pants. That is not special or personal.

What happens between two people can only happen between them. Every coupling is a special blend that can’t be made with any other coupling. It is the very essence of what makes relationships good. You can’t achieve these particular feelings with anyone else in the world.

So...if there is no chemistry that means for me, the feelings are going to go flat very quickly. Being interested in someone can sometimes take you down the path with them long enough to find or develop chemistry.

But only hot and immediate chemistry is what will last for me. And I won’t go in without it. 

Hot chemistry also does not guarantee that this would be a good relationship person for me. All the good relationship things have to be there too or I will not proceed.

But your sweet farm girl probably isn’t a hooker like me. :laugh:

Do you have any sense of what I mean by chemistry now? Should have said that instead of spark. But when I said no spark to my date, I know he knew I meant chemistry because we had already said how attractive each other was during the date.

I also know he didn’t actually feel chemistry for me, but he was attracted enough to me to want to see me again.


----------



## 269370

NobodySpecial said:


> The myth that you "turn" fat INTO muscle and vice versa is real.



As in, real that it’s a myth, or real that it happens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub

BioFury said:


> By spark, do you mean another body part of his that gave you the tingles? Cause you said he was smart, attractive and funny...
> 
> I suppose I view a man's evaluation as being pretty straight forward, whereas yours seem more complicated from the outside (not necessarily the case, just my perception from unfamiliarity). If she has a pretty face, is in reasonable shape, takes care of her hair, and looks to have a nice butt, I'm on board - at least in the looks department.


Sexdar!


----------



## 269370

*Re: &quot;Decent Shape&quot;?*



EllisRedding said:


> Per the bolded, you base this on what? I know plenty of people who as they have gotten older have had to change workouts and cut back significantly on their "muscular gains", yet they are still in very good shape. Why do you think the diet has to change drastically??? Are you assuming that some guy with muscles just decides one day he is going to just sit in his ass lol



Not on his ass, but he will still need to put in some kind of effort to keep fit & not get fat, no? Either through diet or exercise.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial

EllisRedding said:


> Just bolded the only part of this statement that makes sense :wink2:


Which is exactly what I meant. Thanks.


----------



## EllisRedding

*Re: &quot;Decent Shape&quot;?*



InMyPrime said:


> Not on his ass, but he will still need to put in some kind of effort to keep fit & not get fat, no? Either through diet or exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, I get where you are coming from in terms of energy expenditure. I am just going against the premise you seem to have that anyone with muscles, if they don't lift to maintain those muscles, will get fat. Anyone (muscles or no muscles) who decides to lead a sedentary life is going to be at a higher risk to get fat (obviously noting there are a lot of variables).


----------



## Mr. Nail

Faithful Wife said:


> You don’t get to control what I evaluate. Also I may add things to evaluate that you would never even think of. I can creep on ya with the best of them. >


I'm trying to decide if I just got creeped, or if you just went right over my head.


----------



## BioFury

Faithful Wife said:


> In this context when I said spark, I did not mean like arousal. I meant sexual chemistry.
> 
> Physical attraction and interest in someone, those alone do not guarantee chemistry. Chemistry is the specific connection between two people. You can have amazing chemistry with someone and not even be attracted to them, or you can be wildly attracted to someone and feel no chemistry for them.
> 
> For me, it’s poinless to have chemistry without attraction, so with OLD I have to search for physical attraction first. Then hope there is chemistry when we meet in person.
> 
> I feel that men generally, will go for a woman he feels strong attraction to, even without the chemistry. Not always true and some men are totally particular about chemistry. But many will proceed in dating you based only on physical attraction and their own “spark” (in their pants) for you.
> 
> I’ve learned that even if a guy is hot and turns me on, there is sometimes not chemistry. Being turned on is a mechanical thing that just happens to me. Lots of hot people may spark my pants. That is not special or personal.
> 
> What happens between two people can only happen between them. Every coupling is a special blend that can’t be made with any other coupling. It is the very essence of what makes relationships good. You can’t achieve these particular feelings with anyone else in the world.
> 
> So...if there is no chemistry that means for me, the feelings are going to go flat very quickly. Being interested in someone can sometimes take you down the path with them long enough to find or develop chemistry.
> 
> But only hot and immediate chemistry is what will last for me. And I won’t go in without it.
> 
> Hot chemistry also does not guarantee that this would be a good relationship person for me. All the good relationship things have to be there too or I will not proceed.
> 
> But your sweet farm girl probably isn’t a hooker like me. :laugh:
> 
> Do you have any sense of what I mean by chemistry now? Should have said that instead of spark. But when I said no spark to my date, I know he knew I meant chemistry because we had already said how attractive each other was during the date.
> 
> I also know he didn’t actually feel chemistry for me, but he was attracted enough to me to want to see me again.


So it's that intangible "I want to have your babies" feeling? Not arousal, but some inter-personal dynamic that can't really be explained?


----------



## Faithful Wife

BioFury said:


> So it's that intangible "I want to have your babies" feeling? Not arousal, but some inter-personal dynamic that can't really be explained?


I don’t think most women would describe the feeling that way, but some do.

For me it feels more like wanting to know what it’s going to feel like when he puts his hands on me. And then I start scooting closer to him hoping he will. :grin2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Ha!

Well, at least when I bought a pair of motorcycle gloves recently at Cyclegear, I had to get the extra large. 😎😎❤

But the best news, I got the motorcycle endorsement on my DL two weeks ago!

Yay!!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Ha!
> 
> Well, at least when I bought a pair of motorcycle gloves recently at Cyclegear, I had to get the extra large. 😎😎❤
> 
> But the best news, I got the motorcycle endorsement on my DL two weeks ago!
> 
> Yay!!


I'm more hot for the hands than the bike, but rock on with yer bad ass!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Faithful Wife said:


> *Quote:
> Originally Posted by BioFury
> 
> By spark, do you mean another body part of his that gave you the tingles? Cause you said he was smart, attractive and funny...*
> 
> I suppose I view a man's evaluation as being pretty straight forward, whereas yours seem more complicated from the outside (not necessarily the case, just my perception from unfamiliarity). If she has a pretty face, is in reasonable shape, takes care of her hair, and looks to have a nice butt, I'm on board - at least in the looks department.
> In this context when I said spark, I did not mean lik
> 
> 
> 
> In this context when I said spark, I did not mean like arousal. I meant sexual chemistry.
> 
> Physical attraction and interest in someone, those alone do not guarantee chemistry. Chemistry is the specific connection between two people. You can have amazing chemistry with someone and not even be attracted to them, or you can be wildly attracted to someone and feel no chemistry for them.
> 
> For me, it’s poinless to have chemistry without attraction, so with OLD I have to search for physical attraction first. Then hope there is chemistry when we meet in person.
> 
> I feel that men generally, will go for a woman he feels strong attraction to, even without the chemistry. Not always true and some men are totally particular about chemistry. But many will proceed in dating you based only on physical attraction and their own “spark” (in their pants) for you.
> 
> I’ve learned that even if a guy is hot and turns me on, there is sometimes not chemistry. Being turned on is a mechanical thing that just happens to me. Lots of hot people may spark my pants. That is not special or personal.
> 
> What happens between two people can only happen between them. Every coupling is a special blend that can’t be made with any other coupling. It is the very essence of what makes relationships good. You can’t achieve these particular feelings with anyone else in the world.
> 
> So...if there is no chemistry that means for me, the feelings are going to go flat very quickly. Being interested in someone can sometimes take you down the path with them long enough to find or develop chemistry.
> 
> But only hot and immediate chemistry is what will last for me. And I won’t go in without it.
> 
> Hot chemistry also does not guarantee that this would be a good relationship person for me. All the good relationship things have to be there too or I will not proceed.
> 
> But your sweet farm girl probably isn’t a hooker like me. :laugh:
> 
> Do you have any sense of what I mean by chemistry now? Should have said that instead of spark. But when I said no spark to my date, I know he knew I meant chemistry because we had already said how attractive each other was during the date.
> 
> I also know he didn’t actually feel chemistry for me, but he was attracted enough to me to want to see me again.


 @faithfulwife

I get you.

Because, my dogs were all smart, attractive, and funny. 😂😂😂


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

When you stand up can you see your shoes. If not, you are not in good shape.

If you are an overweight man. Lift weights, eat keto and you will be in better shape. If you are thin as a rail, eat everything in sight (not sugary crap) lift weights, drink protein shakes and you will be in better shape.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Note to self: It's a good thing I'm married because I'm too fat, have ugly toes, and like guns too much to ever get a date.


----------

